# Cold Stabilization



## grapecrusher (Dec 12, 2013)

What is it used for and how does it work?


----------



## novalou (Dec 12, 2013)

I use cold stabilization for all my whites and high acid reds. Tartaric acid precipitates out along with other sediment.

Does a very nice job clearing wines!


----------



## GreginND (Dec 12, 2013)

novalou said:


> I use cold stabilization for all my whites and high acid reds. Tartaric acid precipitates out along with other sediment.
> 
> Does a very nice job clearing wines!



Actually, it is not tartaric acid that precipitates but potassium bitartrate - aka "cream of tarter". This is the mono potassium salt of tartaric acid. 

As novalou indicated, cold stabilization is used almost always for whites and sometimes for reds. That is because the bitartrate crystals are more readily observed and appears as a flaw in white wines which are served chilled, exacerbating the problem. The solubility of the tartrates varies by the amount of tartaric acid, the buffering capacity of potassium salts , the temperature and the alcohol content. Thus, it is an imprecise operation. Every wine will have a different propensity to precipitate bitartrate. Cold stabilizing will ensure that a bottled wine will not likely produce the crystals when chilled and it can help reduce the overall TA a little.


----------



## grapecrusher (Dec 13, 2013)

How do u cold stabilize wine? What temp and how long? Can I put a carboy outside?


----------



## novalou (Dec 13, 2013)

grapecrusher said:


> How do u cold stabilize wine? What temp and how long? Can I put a carboy outside?



Last January when we had consistently cold temps in the 20s I put my carboys outside for two weeks.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 13, 2013)

Two weeks at 28° will do the trick


----------

